# ACC adds Pittsburgh, Syracuse from Big East



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

"The Atlantic Coast Conference has extended its northern reach, adding Pittsburgh and Syracuse. Now the question becomes, will the league stop there - or keep growing to 16?"

Full article from a local station Web site WRAL *here*.

So... looks like another shoe-dropping year coming for re-alignment... and this time we might be seeing not just the Big 12 vanish, but the Big East as well.

Texas A&M already heading to the SEC... and other schools in the Big 12 considering jumping that apparently sinking ship.

Syracuse is one of the founding Big East members, and Pittsburgh has been there for about 30 years...

I would expect the ACC to go ahead and pick up another 2 schools to go for 16... it's just a matter of who. Some have said Texas/Texas A&M have talked with the ACC. Others have said UConn and Rutgers from the Big East are a likely pair.

Personally... I have always wanted to see East Carolina come into the ACC... but I know they aren't as attractive as the already mentioned schools...

While not on the block... personally, I wouldn't mind if the ACC and SEC swapped some teams for some in-state rivalries. I have no hate for Florida St or Miami... but I would be fine if those went to the SEC IF we could get Georgia and South Carolina since they already play their ACC in-state rivals and I think that would be nice for the ACC to have more of those kind of games and conference rivalries since the Duke/UNC/NC State/Wake Forest rivalries are really good for the conference.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Wonder what TCU will do? To me the Big East did not make much sense to me for them.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

This will make ACC basketball a lot more exciting. Pitt & Syracuse are hoops powers and if UConn joins...WOW! My Tar Heels hoops squad will have some tough games and hopefully the new teams can beat those Dookies.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

yosoyellobo said:


> Wonder what TCU will do? To me the Big East did not make much sense to me for them.


Yeah, you have to feel bad for TCU... but then I didn't feel like a Texas team made sense for an east coast conference. I feel the same about the rumors of Texas/Texas Tech... good teams but it would be really odd to have them in the ACC so I'm hoping for some closer-to-home scenarios to emerge.



sigma1914 said:


> This will make ACC basketball a lot more exciting. Pitt & Syracuse are hoops powers and if UConn joins...WOW! My Tar Heels hoops squad will have some tough games and hopefully the new teams can beat those Dookies.


I was just thinking... how cool it will be to have UNC-Syracuse, UNC-Pitt, Duke-Syracuse, and Duke-Pitt every year! Those should be some solid good games for years to come. I wish I could look forward to NCSU matchups, but NCSU is still trying to climb out from under the table they fell off of...

Football will be interesting too.

I'm torn on UConn. I really don't know what to root for in terms of another pair of teams to make the ACC-16. Good times are ahead, though... and this news came out of left field. Until Friday night, nobody was talking about ACC expansion coming in the form of Syracuse and Pitt.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

If it is true that we are headed for a four super conference in the NCAA, one road block might be the teams that would be left out. We have sixty-seven teams in the BCS conferences alone. The teams left out are not going to be happy.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

yosoyellobo said:


> If it is true that we are headed for a four super conference in the NCAA, one road block might be the teams that would be left out. We have sixty-seven teams in the BCS conferences alone.


First, they might very well leave the NCAA. At that point, they would not really need them.

So 4x16=64 which means 3 teams get left out. Here is the first vote for WVU.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

yosoyellobo said:


> If it is true that we are headed for a four super conference in the NCAA, one road block might be the teams that would be left out. We have sixty-seven teams in the BCS conferences alone. The teams left out are not going to be happy.


This is the one aspect I really don't like about the way things are headed. More and more the non-BCS conferences are going to be out in the cold. OR worse, if the big conferences pull out of the NCAA and do their own thing, that will really cut out the other schools.



Herdfan said:


> First, they might very well leave the NCAA. At that point, they would not really need them.
> 
> So 4x16=64 which means 3 teams get left out. Here is the first vote for WVU.


And a LOT of non-conference teams left out... and someone like Notre Dame and BYU who are not in conferences would be left out. That would just be weird.

On a related note... the latest scroll on ESPN said the PAC-12 was considering proposing a deal for Texas, Texas Tech, Oklahoma, and Oklahoma St... and oddly would somehow allow Texas to keep their Longhorn network. Personally, I think that Longhorn Network has been one of the worst ideas in all this... worse than the conference raiding and team shuffling.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

TCU could go C-USA, with ECU and Tulsa...


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

coldsteel said:


> TCU could go C-USA, with ECU and Tulsa...


Non-BCS conference. Probably not what they are looking for.

Rumor around the state here is that it is between WVU and Missouri to balance the SEC from adding TA&M. Please be Missouri as I don't think I could handle the WVU fans if they got in the SEC.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> First, they might very well leave the NCAA. At that point, they would not really need them.
> 
> So 4x16=64 which means 3 teams get left out. Here is the first vote for WVU.


I see maybe 4 sixteen teams conference plus two twelve teams.


----------

